# Front wheel bearing retaining ring



## jnh1star (9 mo ago)

Does anyone know the pn of this retaining ring, and/or what its needed for ? 
I was told its for the abs wheel speed operation, mine is cracked in two and I cannot find the part number
Any help is appreciated



Maqcro1 said:


> Does the new retaining ring have a new and improved part? Or is my existing ring just the wrong ring? Seems like the new one I have is a lot more sturdy... not a bad thing I’m just curious if anyone else has experienced this.
> View attachment 285005
> 
> View attachment 285006


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

jnh1star said:


> Does anyone know the pn of this retaining ring, and/or what its needed for ?
> I was told its for the abs wheel speed operation, mine is cracked in two and I cannot find the part number
> Any help is appreciated


11611964


----------



## jnh1star (9 mo ago)

jnh1star said:


> Does anyone know the pn of this retaining ring, and/or what its needed for ?
> I was told its for the abs wheel speed operation, mine is cracked in two and I cannot find the part number
> Any help is appreciated


I found it in another thread its 11611964


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Looks a little shady to me, my diesels looked the same as I pulled out. Is that plastic? OD is obviously way different, but the ID is too. Or maybe it’s just flatter because it hasn’t been compressed yet. Interesting, let us know

Edit: never mind, sure is









Genuine GM Front Wheel Half-Shaft Washer 11611964 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Genuine GM Front Wheel Half-Shaft Washer 11611964 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Bvogt said:


> Looks a little shady to me, my diesels looked the same as I pulled out. Is that plastic? OD is obviously way different, but the ID is too. Or maybe it’s just flatter because it hasn’t been compressed yet. Interesting, let us know
> 
> Edit: never mind, sure is
> 
> ...


They are both metal


----------

